# Rocket Fuel Question



## baksteen8168 (20/2/15)

@BigGuy and @Sir Vape 

Good Day Sir and Sir 

Just want to know when you will be restocking on this? Specifically Razz my Berries in 6mg. (want to start budgeting  )

Thanks guys


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/2/15)

Hmm, guess there is no restock soon.


----------



## Sir Vape (23/2/15)

Hey @baksteen8168 sorry I missed your post. Yes Rocket line will be in mid/end of March


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/15)

Razz my Berries was frikkin awesome.

Buying 10ml was a rookie mistake on my behalf

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/2/15)

Totally agree with you mate. We only going to be stocking 30ml anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/2/15)

Yippee !! Can't wait! Thank you @Sir Vape


----------



## UnholyMunk (24/2/15)

Awww yes! My friend and I were wondering when you would restock the Rocket Fuel line again. I need to get some rocket pop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

